# frequent seizure



## jvblo (Apr 19, 2010)

it was great got a call for a seizure.  pt did have a short seizure and has them all the time. i was a bls crew and fly car medic came. medic contacted med direction got the ok to stay home. pt wouldnt sign off. my partner says " the sooner you sign our paper the soner you can go back to sleep and dream about chicken and titties." mind you there was a bowl of half eaten fried chicken right next to the bed.


----------



## reaper (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I see the great medic attitude coming out there!


----------



## nomofica (Apr 20, 2010)

Pffft.

I like chicken and titties.


----------



## NYBLS (Apr 21, 2010)

Did the pt want to go to the hospital? Form your description it seems like the medic wanted to sign the pt off and they wanted to go?


----------

